# Graphics contest # 66



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Theme: Enemies - Since my girls do NOT get along....make them mortal enemies!!! lol
Subject: Jitzu and Torri, choose either the top picture, OR the bottom two.

Option 1.









Option 2.

















Graphic Contest rules

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

The picture must not exceed 450 x 600 in pixel size.

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

Submissions will be accepted until 15th of November.

Only 1 submission per user.

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition.

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practice, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities.

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified.

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.

All graphic work utilizing the contest photo(s) and posted in this thread will be considered an entry.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

adorable pics!!!!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Thanks! ...please ignore the dirty boot area. She was just so cute I HAD to take the pic, boot area or no!


----------



## HanknAng (Jul 21, 2008)

Okay, so I've never really done anything like this...but this is what I've got.










I kinda tried to make it "good" child vs. "bad" child. Didn't really come out as I had planned...but...oh well, it gave me a chance to try out some of the new brushes I downloaded today.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Sorry for not looking sooner...I really like this pic the Pink suits Torri perfectly, but I think you got Jitzu best, lol.

Great job!

Also, congrats! Since you were the only entry you win and get to pick the next one!!!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

If the contest is extended, I'll enter this one, but I didn't see anything about an extension.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's over, Megan, but I can't wait to see what you have for us next time.


----------

